# Haunted Radio (05/18/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are wrapping up our 'Halfway to Halloween' celebration with news on Hush, Virginia Haunt Fest, After Midnight, Universal Studio's Halloween Horror Nights, and more!!

Then, we give our review of the haunted attraction special, 'America Haunts' and then we spin you around the 'Vortex' with a mix of various haunted attraction commercials throughout the years!! All of this and so much more on the May 18 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

